# Southern Ontario Vintage bicycle open house show and swap meet



## bicycle larry (Aug 22, 2017)

Sunday aug.27  open house show and swap meet at Amhersburg .Ontario Canada here is some stuff I will be bring to the open house. from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 23, 2017)

keep finding more stuff to bring to the show


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 23, 2017)

Cool stuff, love that Shelby!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 23, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Cool stuff, love that Shelby!



thanks rusty


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 27, 2017)

here is some pictures to day at the show


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 27, 2017)

here is some more pic  it was a super nice day ,thanks for having the open house .


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 28, 2017)

yes were still on the topic of bicycles and parts , this is some thing you would like tim fox like me . the guy took bicycle parts and build this neet stuff after he sold all his collection of bicycles and parts .look reel close . from bicycle larry


----------

